# 501/508/510 - P3.04 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## honestbleeps (Jan 18, 2005)

Came home from work for lunch and my 501 informed me of another upgrade.

Any word on what the updates are this time?

Not a big enough version # change to be anything significant I imagine (like NBR), but... I haven't noticed any differences at all so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I haven't seen this update to my 501 yet.


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

Is it just for the 501 or all the single tuner 5xx's? Would be nice if they fix all the reported problems before my 510 comes


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

This is always common software for all 501, 508 and 510.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

There is hope.

The latest 510 I've started using, one with a three conductor AC cord, running 303, seems to be stable.

Sometimes, at the end of playback, it malfunctions. But, so far, if I hit stop, instead of Guide, it still works, well at least most of the time.

Bob


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

honestbleeps said:


> Not a big enough version # change to be anything significant I imagine (like NBR), but... I haven't noticed any differences at all so I thought I'd ask.


P3.04 could be anything - including NBR if they were doing that this time. They work in order regardless of how beig the change is ... with the only jumps being to avoid using the same version # twice.

JL


----------



## honestbleeps (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, I've had a chance to poke around and I can't tell a darn difference other than the version number. No name based recording though. Boo.


----------



## honestbleeps (Jan 18, 2005)

So .. am I the only guy on earth with v3.04? Usually the updates to these forums on new software versions and what they contain are pretty timely... I haven't seen a response yet.. strange...


----------



## dweber (Jan 11, 2005)

I just got home and checked my 508 receiver at 6:30 PM. It is still at P303. I am setup to receive system upgrades without my permission and the unit was plugged in and powered off. So far, only you have received the upgrade.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Guess you are the Beta tester fro 304.
Bob


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp

has 3.04 as being released on 26 Oct 2005


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

I have not accepted 3.03. If 3.04 fixes the skip problem & 4x problem I would like to down load it. Is that possible since I have not accepted the prior release? I have not told the receiver that I do not want to accept 3.03, would I have to do that prior to accepting 3.04?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No. You can jump ahead to whatever is current. (E* doesn't keep anything than the current versions available. Imagine a customer that refused the updates for a year. E* isn't going to keep a year's worth of steps available - just the new 'final answers'.)

JL


----------



## Boompod (Dec 27, 2002)

From the Tech Portal:

11/1/2005: 1153 Software Version P3.04 for DVR 501/508/510

Effective Tuesday, November 1st, Engineering has spooled a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.04 for the DVR 501/508/510 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time P3.03 and P3.04 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 501/508/510.

Will it be  or  .


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Just received this on one of two 501s - no apparent difference.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Anyone notice if 3.04 helps with the fast forward issue?


----------



## David248 (Jun 22, 2004)

I now have 3.04 software on my 508 and it seems to have fixed the fast forward issue from the experimenting I have done thus far.



bavaria72 said:


> Anyone notice if 3.04 helps with the fast forward issue?


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

Got it on both of my 501s but not my 510 yet.


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

Still have 3.03 on the 510 I got today


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I got P3.04 last night. I don't see anything that jumps out as a change.

JL


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

Spoke too soon...I'd shut mine off to try and resolve a glitch (switch to "live mode" causing stuttering) and it DL'ed 3.04.

Will play with it later and see if anything got fixed.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

just looked and my 510 has 304. cant tell anything different, not better or worse, seems same from the little i used it today.

Jon


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

*Software Version P3.04 for DVR 501/508/510

Further enhancements to 4x FF


*


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

So far, it appears that this download may have fixed the 4xff problem. Used the 4xFF through all the ball games this weekend and no jumping back. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

David248 said:


> I now have 3.04 software on my 508 and it seems to have fixed the fast forward issue from the experimenting I have done thus far.


I received 3.04 11/6 and have had no problems with the fast forward issue since. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

It seems to have corrected the fast forward/reverse problem, but I still have some pixelation problems when changing channels. Is this a different problem?


----------

